# Having trouble with haircuts :-/



## ienjoymakeup (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been wanting to cut my hair, but am nervous of how it is going to turn out.

This is a pic of the hairstyle I want...







My hair right now is probably down to the middle of my back. I traced my face in the mirror and it was an oval shape, but my forehead is pretty big {to me at least.} I've tried bangs before and had them until I was about eight, but my bangs have a natural part which I hate. Because of the texture of my hair one side of the bangs always ends up flat and the other curled. The bangs in that picture above are just the right length so that my hair will not do that. I'm nervous about the length of the cut. I have not had my hair that short since I was four, lol. Here's a picture of me taken about a month or two ago-{Sorry it's sideways!!}






Phew...okay, what I'm trying to ask is if that hairstyle would be good for my face shape and texture, and if I should try something a little longer? TIA!


----------



## Liz (Aug 11, 2005)

i think that's a cute cut. i would say go for it. it's only hair, it'll grow back!

having an oval face helps, because lots of styles work well with it, and side swept bangs are "in". i want side swept bangs, but my hair naturally parts down the middle, so it wouldn't work for me. lol


----------



## ikebana (Aug 11, 2005)

Go for it! The cut looks very... fuss-free: like you could get out of bed, shake your hair out, add a little product, mess it up a bit, then head out the door



!!!!


----------



## gamaki (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree with Liz, it's only hair it will grow back. I think she looks HOT with that hairstyle in that picture and there is no reason you can't look just as hot. I would say that if you have unruly bangs, just blowdry them and they will come around. My hairdresser told me that now that I have bangs, I should blow dry them everyday even if I decide to leave my hair curly that day because bangs just do not look good doing their own thing. Bangs need that extra help to pull your look together.I say, go for it. What's the worst that could happen? You might think it's too short, but in a short time it will grow back to shoulder length. But if you take the risk, you never know how good it might make you feel. Sometimes a small change can have a really positive effect.


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 12, 2005)

Very cute cut, I would go for it.

Remember it will always grow back :0)

But I am sure you will love it, short hair is easy to take care of.


----------

